

2015 Electronic Hardware Development and Manufacturing Trends - emilyn
https://blog.octopart.com/archives/2015/05/2015-hardware-development-and-manufacturing-trends

======
thomasfl
Since HN started 8 years ago, the most interesting new projects have shifted
from being mostly software to becoming more hardware. Now hardware and
software is eating the world.

